# 15" Monster



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

I just got this monster from Ash 3 days ago. Here he is minutes after I put him into the tank.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Again, another pic of the monster a few minutes after being introduced to his new home. Looks like he's already comfortable, look at him going toward that 4" silver dollar. That silver dollar looks mighty tiny



























Another pic, gives you an idea how big he is. Picture taken 4 days later, he's gotten darker and more relaxed now. He's currently housed in a 21" high tank, and he looks like he's occupying a good part of it


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

edit:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

sweet


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WOW!







He truly is a MONSTER!


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

he's a baddass too, i wana upload some videos but I dont know how.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Contact winkyee and see if he'll host your vid.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

edit::


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice rhom and congrats


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wow...very nice indeed...congrats man...


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

damn that rhom is huge, more pics pleaseeee


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

wow thats nice, looks like wifenaggingboutfish's he got his from ash and its around 16"

what size tank is that??


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Congrats, one beautiful monster you got there.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks for the compliment guys, the rhom is currently housed in a custom made 150 gal tank. I just ordered a larger tank to house the rhom in, I'm picking it up this sunday.







It'll take a good 3-6 weeks to cycle the new home and then some more pics. Hopefully I can manage to get videos of it eating,


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That guy is an absolute beast. Shipping must have been insane! He is going to make quite the show piece.









How is his temperment thus far?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!!
yes, hows his temper?


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn thats one huge mofo! Nice pickup dude!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well i see that all your preperations and worrying has paid off because you have an awesome rhom on your hands. definately get some vids of that beast and post it up. i can't wait to see how he looks when he's completely acclimated!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

all i can say is WOW!!!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Fantastic looking fish!

I cant wait to see the ''Handfeeding Video''!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow, thats a grand fish, very nice !









looking forward seeing those vids


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

very nice rhom


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He looks Great!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

that rhom looks great


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow truly a great rhom.very nice m8 good job

it seems like big rhoms r getting very easy to come by.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks incredible, congratulations


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow!
Thats an Absolute beast!!!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

congrats what a beast...hope to see those vids lates


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> That guy is an absolute beast. Shipping must have been insane! He is going to make quite the show piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well shipping wasn't too bad, Ash did a great job with the cargo shipment. I'm estimating his transit time was less than 6 hours from the time he was packed and to my house. There were minor ammonia burns, fin rot and cloudy eye, but 90% of it is cleared up now. His tail is growing back and his eye isnt cloudy anymore.









As far as his temperment, he's a beast is all I can say. The moment he went into his new home, he was pissed. he sprinted from corner to corner splashing water all over the place which freaked me out. He attacked everything in sight including the 4" silverdollar and knocked off my xp3 nozzle tube. I tried feeding him the last few days with no luck,







I drop my net down and he dashings to the opposite side and comes back at full speed which scares the crap out of me because the amount of water he pushes. I can tell he absolutely hates it when I put my net in there or even going near the top of the water for that matter. To be honest with you, I expected him to be more shy based on what I was told.

But he's calmed down a lot since then, the last time I went into his tank was when I tried to feed him last night. I can tell he didnt like it too much, his tail was wagging a lot and inched closer to my hand.

Anyone know how to post videos? I have taken some videos with my camcorder and I can try to post some. Winkyee please check your pm. Thanks


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet rhom man







, god I want one







,


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

really nice


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice!!! He looks good!! congratulations on all your hard work. Can't wait to see more pics in the new tank.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats one awesome rhom, if only I had the space


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks again for the compliments,

last night i managed to measure him to get a precise number. Thanks to Winkyee's help, it turns out the fish is about 16". I took a plastic ruler wrapped it in saran wrap and dropped it in the water. The monster hovered over it and it turns out he's 15" right now but he had tail rot which is growing back, this pushes him very close to 16"


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that fish is big men


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

damn!! badass fish


----------



## Vep (May 19, 2004)

WHOOW he's BIG







Coool


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great potential for that fish. He's gonna be a beauty once he heals up and acclimates.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks man, its been almost 2 weeks now and he's healing up nicely. I am going to beef him up a bit, I'll post new pics later


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Man thats one big scary ass fish, nice.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful...post more shot as he heals..


----------



## pygocentres (Jul 22, 2004)

baddass fish! what you been feeding him?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

what the f*ck do u feed him,cats


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very impressive - what a monster


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

damn. big ass bitch. I cant wait untill mine gets that big.







hes only 9 or 10 now

how much was he?


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

yo chrome flames stop posting your pics in my damn threads. This is the 2nd or 3rd time you did this. If you want to show off your fish, make a new thread up like everyone else and post your pic.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> yo chrome flames stop posting your pics in my damn threads. This is the 2nd or 3rd time you did this. If you want to show off your fish, make a new thread up like everyone else and post your pic.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

j/k Pmag had to do it


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> j/k Pmag had to do it


aight five, its on.







lol ba$tid.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Holy Jesus i'm speechless.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

well ive seen this rhom in action...and lemme tell u this fish is nuts...its just a monster...u cant comprehend how big it is until u actually see it thrashing around the tank...i think by far magnet got the sickest fish on p-fury hands down ....mad props to my boy for picking this fish up

beautiful color..gigantic size...super aggressive...wut more could u want...this fish got the whole package

p.s. chrome...ur rhom would get chomped off in two bites by this guy...and unless its better then the fish being talked about dont post pics of your fish


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that thing is a whale. how old do you guess he must be? truly a beautiful specimen.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> well ive seen this rhom in action...and lemme tell u this fish is nuts...its just a monster...u cant comprehend how big it is until u actually see it thrashing around the tank...i think by far magnet got the sickest fish on p-fury hands down ....mad props to my boy for picking this fish up
> 
> beautiful color..gigantic size...super aggressive...wut more could u want...this fish got the whole package
> 
> p.s. chrome...ur rhom would get chomped off in two bites by this guy...and unless its better then the fish being talked about dont post pics of your fish


 Quite an assumtion ..........If you only knew what was out there


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

absolutely amazing rhombeus...im impressed!











> p.s. chrome...ur rhom would get chomped off in two bites by this guy...and unless its better then the fish being talked about dont post pics of your fish


*K fizzly*, what does it mean to have a 'better' fish and who decides this?? So according to you...you're not allowed to post pics in someone's forum unless your fish is 'better' than theirs?? All you did with that post is display your ignorance....

Im not saying the fact that *chromeflames* posted a pic of his fish in the forum was the right thing to do, but give me a break man. who made you boss as to what is acceptable and what is not?? The comment about it being a 'better' fish leaves me speechless....

back on topic: *piranhamagnet*, that's an incredible speciman.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice again pmag!!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

WOW

That thing is huge,

Glad to see you got away from the darkside (aquascape)


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

damn, that is nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a monster!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

tecknik said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Got any updated pics since he's settled in?


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

that's an amazing fish. i'd give anything to have that in my 80 gallon tank thats right here next to my computer, even though it'd be a little little bit cramped.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

all i have to say


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that rhom is frigin mint


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Quite an assumtion ..........If you only knew what was out there :laugh:


 well said


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Got any updated pics since he's settled in?


 nah not yet, the tank. I'll post pics later, been really busy lately. Thanks to those who've kept this a clean thread and for the wonderful comments. If you dont have anything nice to say, i think you should not say anything at all. It only makes matter worse.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

More more Pic please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Leopoldiman said:


> Hy
> 
> More more Pic please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> David Hinz-from Germany


 what the heck? Is that your rhom? it looks like its dying.


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

Nice rhom pmaggot. If anyone would like to see video of my rhom biting a live 1foot long catfish in two. Email me at *[email protected]*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

chromeflames said:


> Nice rhom pmaggot. If anyone would like to see video of my rhom biting a live 1foot long catfish in two. Email me at *[email protected]*


 Whats your deal man? Forget about rule #1--Respecting your fellow members? Come on, grow up.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

He's not in the new tank yet, but this is a last pic before I move him tommorow.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Got any updated pics since he's settled in?










sorry i meant to quote your post for the pic above.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

chromeflames said:


> Nice rhom pmaggot. If anyone would like to see video of my rhom biting a live 1foot long catfish in two. Email me at *[email protected]*


 sounds to me like someone doesnt like other people owning awesome rhoms :nod: 
By all means post pics of your p's, but why pull someone elses fish down in doing so?


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> chromeflames said:
> 
> 
> > Nice rhom pmaggot. If anyone would like to see video of my rhom biting a live 1foot long catfish in two. Email me at *[email protected]*
> ...










he's just being a jerk thats all. Im not worried about it anymore.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > chromeflames said:
> ...


 I wouldnt be worried about what anyone says, knowing i'd got a rhom like yours at home


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

damn that thing is sweet, i couldnt imagine the price tag tho.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks joefromcanada


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

chromeflames got sh*t on. no other way to say it.


----------

